# iPad Cover?



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I have an apple cover on my iPad. Thinking about getting an Oberon cover (I do love my Oberon Kindle cover) but wanted to get some feedback from you guys first.

Do you like having your iPad in a cover? or would it be easier to have it naked so it can be easily be placed on a dock? Do you find you dock it much?? In this case, do you use a sleeve? what sleeves do you like?

If you have yours in a cover which covers do you like??

[Pictures are great if you got em]


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I quickly found I preferred not to use a cover on my iPad, and ultimately stopped using one on my Kindle as well.  I use sleeves for both; the iPad has an MEdge Page Sleeve that gets used only when I take the iPad from the house.  Covers are heavy and I find them unnecessary; I've dropped my bare iPad a number of times without damage.  

In the house, it's either strapped to a Wedge Pad (all day, while in use) or sitting on a dock every night while it charges--can't remember at the moment which dock I use, but it's heavy cast aluminum and isn't one of Apple's.  Once in a great while I'll put it onto a portable stand, but that's about it at this point.  The Wedge Pad allows me to use the iPad hands free for reading, because I can prop it on my knees when curled into odd positions that no cover could adapt to.  For me, it's just a lot more versatile this way.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine stays attached to the wedge pad when at home. If I go out with it I either use my Oberon cover (which I got from kindleboards!) or if I am going to a meeting and want the option of a keyboard, I put it in the zagg keyboard case and then in a ribbonwork bag.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

I put an M Edge platform on my Kindle over 100 books ago, when the iPad showed up it got the same M Edge Platform cover.  Very happy with both.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have mine in the Medge executive cover and love it. I can prop it up in landscape mode and it works great. I also have the wedge pad that has been mentioned. I really like that too but find that I don't like to keep moving it from the cover to wedge pad so I end up leaving it in the cover. With kids and dogs around I like that I can flip the cover closed if I need to lay it down and walk away for a few minutes.

I looked at the Oberons also but they were pricey & I wasn't sure how well it "propped" up for typing. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

My iPad has been in the Apple iPad case since day one.  I literally have not taken it out since I put it into the case last April!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I originally bought the Apple iPad cover, as it was the only one available when the iPads were introduced. Then when Oberon finally got theirs to market, I bought an Oberon purple Roof of Heaven, which I absolutely loved. It's like my iPad is wearing a beautiful piece of art (and the ROH is no longer available in purple, so I'm especially happy to have it).

However, I found that it added quite a bit of weight (about 15 ounces), and since I carry my iPad everywhere with me in my handbag, I decided to return to the utilitarian Apple case.  It's not pretty, but it's functional and light-weight. 

So, if weight isn't an issue, I'd highly recommend the Oberon. They are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

When I was searching for an iPad case, *Kindle Gracie* located one on Amazon by Yoobao. It is a lovely leather case that was offered for a brief time for a ridiculous price of about $9.99! It is available now for $32 which is still a great price for the quality. I often use it in conjunction with a Peeramid Pillow which I use with my Kindle, too. It is perfect for using in bed. I also love my Wedge Pad!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm looking for a new ipad cover also. I can't remember who makes the one I have, it's mac somebody I think. It's the one with the corners. Anyway, I love the design but it's not the best quality. I want to find the same design with the corners instead of the full slide in but I want a well made one that is leather and that adjusts the same way the Apple one does. 

I really like Oberon's products but I don't like their ipad case, I want one that has a 2 piece back like the Apple cover.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

If I do end up with an iPad 2, I'll probably get their smart cover and a neoprene sleeve for when I throw it in my brief case of backpack.

I don't want anything that adds more weight or bulk to it.  The Apple iPad 1 case was ok, only thing I didn't like was the way the edge of the case stuck out a 1/4" or so.  Made it a little awkward getting to the volume keys etc.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I just ordered a refurb ipad and am shopping for iPad cases. http://www.cases.com/ seems to have quite a few on clearance. I'm also drooling over the customized cases at http://www.shinnorie.com/. The Cabrio case looks nice and is reasonable for leather. A little more expensive are covers from this site http://www.carrymobile.com/. I bought my iPhone4 case from them and it is well made and has held up well.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

_I have several Oberon covers (Kindle, iPad, iPod and iPhone). I love and enjoy them all and find them very durable. I own different designs; the iPad cover is a red River Garden which is lovely.

I will agree it adds some extra heft to my iPad, but I usually only use it at home. I will be traveling with it quite a bit in the next couple months, so I'll get a bit of an "acid test"!

The cover folds back pretty easily, (it is quite supple), making it much easier for me to use while sitting on the couch or in bed. I was very nervous until I received my cover....butterfingers, you know! . The Oberon covers are pricey but worth it IMHO. I feel my devices are very secure. _


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I didn't want to hold my ipad in a cover while using it but i did want something to protect it while it is in my bag so i went with a ZaggMate.  Not only does it protect the screen really well but it also has a built in bluetooth keyboard so I can type longer documents if I want.


----------



## SamBensalem (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad to see so many happy wedgepad customers. Just to give you guys a heads up that we'll be coming out with a new wedgepad with a cover in a couple weeks for those of you need the extra protection.

Cheers,
Sam Bensalem


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't use a cover for my iPad. I have been drooling over the Oberon, but I think it's going to add too much weight.  I have a Zagg screen protector on the front and a DecalGirl Composition Notebook skin on the back (I didn't like it on the front and took it off) I also use the wedge pad when I'm at home..

I had to take my iPad into the apple store today and all the employees there just loved my skin... They said they'd never seen one like it before and all declared it was the neatest "cover" they've seen. They wouldn't have even noticed it was an iPad at first glance because I usually carry it screen side down and it looks just like a composition book.. I'm about to take a Sharpie to it and doodle all over it to make it even more authentic looking..


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

SamBensalem said:


> Glad to see so many happy wedgepad customers. Just to give you guys a heads up that we'll be coming out with a new wedgepad with a cover in a couple weeks for those of you need the extra protection.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sam Bensalem


Sam, I was getting ready to order another WedgePad (third one in our household), and see that they are sold out. (Mine had gotten so flat that I'd added poly pellets to it. It's now keeping it's shape wonderfully, but I'm not happy with the added weight.) Any chance that you're going to come out with a black elastic model (without a cover) when you get them back in stock?

-------------------------
I have an Vaja iVolution cover for my iPad. I leave the back on 100% of the time. When at home, it lives on the WedgePad. When I go out, I just take it off of the WedgePad, pop on the front, and I'm good to go. Perfect set-up for me.


----------



## SamBensalem (Mar 5, 2011)

We Should have more in stock in a couple weeks. We will also be offering a limited edition all Black Wedgepad at that time.

Thanks,
Sam



kindlemama said:


> Sam, I was getting ready to order another WedgePad (third one in our household), and see that they are sold out. (Mine had gotten so flat that I'd added poly pellets to it. It's now keeping it's shape wonderfully, but I'm not happy with the added weight.) Any chance that you're going to come out with a black elastic model (without a cover) when you get them back in stock?
> 
> -------------------------
> I have an Vaja iVolution cover for my iPad. I leave the back on 100% of the time. When at home, it lives on the WedgePad. When I go out, I just take it off of the WedgePad, pop on the front, and I'm good to go. Perfect set-up for me.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

SamBensalem said:


> We Should have more in stock in a couple weeks. We will also be offering a limited edition all Black Wedgepad at that time.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sam


Woohoo! That's fantastic!   

I'll keep checking, but it would be great if you could let us know when that happens.


----------



## DavidMacinnisGill (Mar 4, 2011)

though I prefer the iPad w/o a cover, it slides out of my hands a lot. I keep it in a leather cover that also can before a stand. i didn't like the cheap feel of Apple's cover.  What I'd really like is a case with pockets for addons and cords with a shoulder strap, because I have so much other stuff to carry.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

You could maybe find netbook or 12-13 inch laptop case that fits your needs with shoulder strap etc.  May need a neoprene sleeve for the iPad for extra protection in that case though.

Personally I have an attache case (basically a fancy laptop case with removable padded section for a laptop) I use when traveling and going back and forth to the office.  I plan on getting a smart cover and a neoprene sleeve for my iPad 2 when I get it and just throw my iPad in there.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

SamBensalem said:


> We Should have more in stock in a couple weeks. We will also be offering a limited edition all Black Wedgepad at that time.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sam


I would be all over that in an instant.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

SamBensalem said:


> We Should have more in stock in a couple weeks. We will also be offering a limited edition all Black Wedgepad at that time.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sam





Luvmy4brats said:


> I would be all over that in an instant.


I think the *ALL BLACK* *Wedgepad* would sell like hot cakes! I would have ordered that version if it had been available when I purchased mine.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

When I get my ipad2, I'm going to get the cover for it, but I wanted to know, do I still need to get a case for it?

Thanks


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

amyberta said:


> When I get my ipad2, I'm going to get the cover for it, but I wanted to know, do I still need to get a case for it?
> 
> Thanks


Well the smart cover only cover's the screen. If you worry about scratching the aluminum backing I'd also get something like a neoprene sleeve to keep it in when throwing it in purse or backpack etc. That's what I plan to do.

They make skins you can put on the back, but I've read that the back is aluminum to help transfer heat out of the inside, so some say skins on the back aren't a good idea. Though others say they've had skins on for months with no issues.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks, maybe I'll do that.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

amyberta said:


> Thanks, maybe I'll do that.


FYI on that front, I just bought a black 10.2" neoprene laptop sleeve at Target for $12.99. It's made by Tuari (couldn't find it on target.com to provide a link).


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Interesting tidbit about the aluminum disipating heat. I never thought about that. I wish there was an option for a very thin soft touch rubber coating to make it grippier and a bit of added protection.


----------

